# Halloween content on the radio.



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I know that we have internet radio, but wouldn't it be nice, if there was more Halloween content on the radio? There are spooky songs in each genre. Here's what I can see happening.

1. During they could play Halloween songs, after every couple songs. 

2. During the evening and night, they could play only Halloween songs , sound effects , ambient music, and scary stories.

3. They could bring local theatre groups, authors, and musicians, to perform in the studios.

4. They can even broadcast local spooky events.

What do you think?


----------



## thumpingmoonlight (Jun 28, 2014)

I think I would kill to work at that radio station.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

have you ever listened to halloweenradio.com?


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Spookmaster said:


> have you ever listened to halloweenradio.com?


Yes. That's why I said, "I know we have internet radio."


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

thumpingmoonlight said:


> I think I would kill to work at that radio station.


What I mean , are stations in general.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I just wish local radio stations would play some Halloween content ON HALLOWEEN. Last year we had just about nothing except for a couple songs during the drive home. Christmas you get nothing but Christmas songs for a whole week, or a month on some stations.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> I just wish local radio stations would play some Halloween content ON HALLOWEEN. Last year we had just about nothing except for a couple songs during the drive home. Christmas you get nothing but Christmas songs for a whole week, or a month on some stations.


Exactly. If they played it through the month, people could listen during Halloween activities.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

I think that's a great idea; I usually subscribe to Sirius/XM for the month of October just to get something Halloween-related on the radio. It's a shame but stations are so tied into their prepackaged rotations that all you'll ever get is a few comments about the season...if you're lucky. I thought about doing a local broadcast, but wouldn't want to get in trouble with the FCC.


----------



## Grego-Fett (Aug 18, 2013)

I know it not broadcast radio , but If your looking for scary stories Listen to the No sleep podcast, Anything ghost, The moon lit road, and the Halloween episode of snap judgment. I hope this helps.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I've heard of that. I like Chilling Tales for Dark Nights, and Lupus Creepus.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> Christmas you get nothing but Christmas songs for a whole week, or a month on some stations.


The worst is that week between Christmas and Dec. 31, where you get to hear 17,000 different versions of "What Are You Doing New Year's Eve".

The local college radio station played some great Halloween music last year, but most of it didn't get played until the day after due to their weird schedule.

Slightly off topic, but I also wouldn't mind seeing a TV station do the Halloween equivalent of the Christmas Yule Log.


----------

